# Apocalypse Road Trip - An Apocalypse Mom Story



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's the second part of Ellie's Story. Let me know what you think.
Beth


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you Elizabeth - looking forward to this read


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Loved it!!!!!


----------



## txgirl (May 2, 2013)

I loved the first part, where do i find the second part?


----------



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

txgirl said:


> I loved the first part, where do i find the second part?


This first is Apocalypse Mom, it's available here and on Amazon. This is the second part, not yet quite ready for Amazon, but soon. There will be a third, final one as well.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## txgirl (May 2, 2013)

eljones said:


> This first is Apocalypse Mom, it's available here and on Amazon. This is the second part, not yet quite ready for Amazon, but soon. There will be a third, final one as well.


I'll be ready to read it - I'll try out dark tides!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Really enjoyable - your writing style lends itself to so many visuals and I love the characters!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I love this series! do you have any plans to offer the three of them in a combined format? I'd rather have all three installments in one kindle book, than have three small ones. But that's just me, and I have no idea how difficult that would be.

Still, I'm loving this story - it's much more realistic than many others I've read.


----------



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

Ezmerelda said:


> I love this series! do you have any plans to offer the three of them in a combined format? I'd rather have all three installments in one kindle book, than have three small ones. But that's just me, and I have no idea how difficult that would be.
> 
> Still, I'm loving this story - it's much more realistic than many others I've read.


Thanks! I probably will put them all into one book once I'm done...and in each book I'm starting to add little things like diagrams for snares, recipes (this next book will have our blue ribbon dandelion jelly recipe in it), and such.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Thank you*

Great job on this part of the story. Very believable characters and not the usual post-apocalypse blood and gore.

Thank you.:congrat:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks! :congrat:


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I just got thru the first couple chapters. Very good story. Can't wait to read the rest. Thanks


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Good story, but I was confused at first, when Owen showed up, as the first chapters mentions him not coming home.


----------



## rubybluedress (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for a wonderful, different take on surviving. I love it!


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I think I'm reading these backwards *o*

I've searched and searched for the first one and can't find it


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

weird, it came up below after I posted but wasn't there before. Not that I'm complaining 

Here they are in order ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/new-story-apocalypse-mom-21792/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/apocalypse-road-trip-apocalypse-mom-story-22102/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/home-sweet-apocalypse-22568/


----------

